# Crockett and Jones Shoe Sizing



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looking for some advice please on Crockett and Jones sizing
I’m some distance from a retail shop so just received some advice from one of their retail assistants. I’m normally a UK10 F fitting (with Cheaney shoes) but from my foot measurements 11.25ins by 4ins wide they are recommending a size 11.5 E fitting which seems to be a bit excessive
So has anyone any similar experiences please before I need to make a trip to the nearest outlet to be measured
Thanks


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like a load of crock(ett) to me

11.25" foot length is ca UK Size 10.5, which isn;t a mile off your normal size 10. Of course different lasts can give you slight variations in fit, sometimes needing maybe a half size off normal.

I've never been more than half a size different in any Church (over 10 pairs, from traditional to some designed by Prada on a variety of lasts), Cheaney, or other Northampton made shoe. 

C+J have in the past produced some quite narrow shoes with a relatively long fore foot, so perhaps if this is the case with your model, then perhaps they are erring sending something slightly too big over something too small ?

I'd call another C+J retailer for some second opinion; certainly don;t buy the 11.5E in any rush !


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Please update with how you find C&J shoes if you do buy them. I'm a bit ambivalent about spending the money ATM.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

stealthwolf said:


> Please update with how you find C&J shoes if you do buy them. I'm a bit ambivalent about spending the money ATM.


It's going to be May before I buy C&J wingtip brogues as I've just bought these and due to holidays
When I spoke with them and gave them my measurements they said they would be TTF true to fit

https://www.thenobleshoe.com/collec...s-santos-9156-handgrade-dark-brown-grain-calf

https://cavour.co/en/product/1442/field-boot-country-calf-suede


----------

